# What's better???



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

*What's better to hunt coyotes??*​
NIGHT1647.06%DAY1852.94%


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

I Don't Really know but my guess would be night time or early morning


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

All Day


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I choose night, but only if conditions a re perfect. I don't like night hunting.

I prefer to hunt first or last light.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

First two sets of the morning, last set of the day.

Night hunting can be good, under ideal conditions. But I think guys educate ALOT more coyotes at night than they do during the day.

Lets face it, the odds of a coyote "sneakin" in and than back out on you at night is alot higher at night, even on snow with a good moon. You need a pretty specific set of conditions, and pretty specific ground for it work like you want it to.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with every part of that post BBJ!

xdeano


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i think it depends where your hunting them. here in Pa. we ussually hunt them at night because there is a better chance of calling them in.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Depends on the area.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

night is better!!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefer day hunting, I have only went night hunting for yotes once, they were very hard to pickup in a scope.


----------



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

Night is when they are most active. Many people, like myself, choose dawn or dusk because there is still a little light and the coyotes are more active than during the day. If you learn how to properly hunt at night you will be very very successful, imo.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Night is better and it is worse. New callers tend to like night hunting because they experience more coyotes. Only problem is for every one they see, probably 2 or more winded or busted them before they ever saw a coyote. It only makes sense nights can be more productive as this is the time they are most active. In ND where I hunt, you can only hunt at night during the winter months. There are really only about 5-6 days a month if the snow is right and the moon is full, you can really do a good job. If the conditions are right, it can be magical but it can also be brutal with frigid temperatures. Night is not for the faint of heart and all new coyote hunters should get very good at day hunting before trying night hunting as just like night fishing, every tasks becomes more difficult when you do it when it gets dark whether in ND with no lights or in a state that allows artificial lights.


----------



## treedogguy (Aug 23, 2009)

it depends. you got the weather, time of year, moon and a multiple of other thangs in there also. But I also agree with these other fellows real early morning and last light.

John
Tree Dog Calls


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

the reason i dont like night hunting is becuase i cant see whats behind the coyote in the trees and not only that, the idea is to be concealed so someone else might not see you, it just isnt as safe but under the right conditions it is fun, i choose daytime though


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

for me, hands down: daytime. however, i do not hunt them during spring, summer, or early fall. i like the pelts, so i let them raise their families and bolster the population so i can have better hunting during the cold months. the colder the weather, the more durinial(day active) the become. when temps dip below zero, my best results come from mid morning to late afternoon. this is also when their prey is active during cold weather. during summer, coyotes are largely nocturnal. i have tried calling dogs all night under the full moon before, several times over the past 19 years. it's fun, but i kill way more during the day. night runs usually only net me one or two dogs. night time also gives the advantage to the coyote, during the day odds tip in my favor. warm weather hunters will likely do better at night. twilight at both ends of the day is the best 90% of the time year round though, coyotes tend to more aggressive and less cautious.


----------

